# Any other Uber/Lyft drivers renting on RelayRides?



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey everyone, I am a new user here and (somewhat) new to Uber and Lyft. I have actually been registered for both services for almost two years but did not use my accounts for almost the entire time. Just recently (about two weeks ago) I began actively driving for both a couple hours before and after work as well as for some occasional hours on the weekends.

I have two vehicles (a Mercedes-Benz GLA250 2015 and CLA250 2014) and my wife is also driving for uber with about the same schedule. We have the vehicles rented pretty regularly especially during the summer and ski season and our rental revenue essentially covers the vehicle lease, insurance, registration, and all maintenance costs. After all costs we bring in an average of $500 profit each month. 

We are now driving the vehicles when they are available between rentals to try and bring in just a little bit more profit out of these resources. It is still early but it looks like this may add about another $1200/mo. We are also considering adding two more vehicles to the "fleet" next year (possibly an E-Class wagon and the new GLC). 

We are hoping that this might eventually lead to an alternative to the regular 9-5 (or at least provide cushion in uncertain times). This seems to take care of most of the concerns i see on this board about the cost of the vehicles (they are essentially paid for by RR income) and to some extent mileage concerns (since the mileage is spread across multiple vehicles). Has anyone else had experience with RelayRides along with Uber/Lyft?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

It seems like you're asking if the risk is worth it. But that's just because I know how to read between lines.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

no, not at all. no real risk at all. I have been doing this for quite some time and have not had any issues.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

sarah ava said:


> yes off course.


How has your experience been with Turo? Are you getting enough to cover the car? Do you have one vehicle or multiple? Things seem to stay pretty busy here in Denver year round. The Turo staff came out and had a dinner with a few of the owners a while back and they mentioned that Denver has become the #3 market behind LA and SFO which really surprised me.


----------

